# 2019 Tiguan SE multiple rattles



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey-- Has anyone had issues with the following? My 2019 Tiguan SE white silver /w 3rd row and 4motion has developed multiple rattles after ~1500 miles. Currently at 2900 miles. 

Rear hatch: Clunking/snapping sound from plastic trim cover over even the smallest bumps. Dealer added felt tape to the metal surface touching the plastic trim to reduce the snapping/rubbing. Helped quite a bit but the sound is still there occasionally. 

Black plastic trim driver door-exterior, against B-pillar: Clicks and snaps almost all the time especially when its warmer. 

Sunglass holder overhead-- The button has to be pushed up with force to stop a vibration. 

Seatbelt mechanism in B-pillar: Bell ringing like sound when driving over moderate+ bumps. 

There is also a really bad vibration coming from somewhere inside the dash or front part of the vehicle over parts of the road that make the car vibrate more (for example concrete with micro lines). I replaced a 2018 VW passat SE that had multiple rattle and sunroof issues with this hoping there would AT LEAST be less issues or more manageable ones. (previous thread discussing the passat https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...t-SE-Interior-Rattles&highlight=passat+rattle). 

I am starting to question the quality of VW products after 2 brand new cars with so many rattle issues.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear, been lucky and knock on wood, no issues. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have the rattles in the rear hatch as well but never found the source. I also have a clunk for the right rear over mild bumps. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

matrix187 said:


> .....starting to question the quality of VW products after 2 brand new cars with so many rattle issues.


I have had both a Mk6 Golf R and a Mk7 Golf R. Both tight as a drum and no rattles or squeaks in either.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I have the clunk over mild bumps on the left. Annoying but i'm learning to live with it.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear. I had rattle and found it to be the back seat. I pulled forward and got it to latch better or something and now it fixed it . I have 3rd row also but keep it folded down always. I too thought the sound was coming from b piller but wasnt. Check your spare area on clunk maybe something not tight


----------



## Sasslehoff (Jan 12, 2017)

I have an 18 Sel P R-Line. Heard some b pillar rattle. Dealer fixed that intermittent issue on my vehicle with service bulletin (or whatever they call it). The real culprit is once i hit highway speeds, 65+ish, and i start hearing a tapping/clicking type noise. It’s annoying and I’m being told it’s the rear vents that equalize cabin pressure and due to them being plastic, that noise is occurring. Anyone else notice this noise? I couldn’t locate the noise until it was pointed out by the tech as the rear air vents that are unseen and covered up. Any help or insight into this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

I wish I knew more about the rear vent issue. I'll check mine a bit closer going forward. Does anyone know how to remove the rear hatch/tailgate interior plastic trim? I read on another forum that the rear window can make contact with any part of the plastic trim edge over bumps and cause the slapping/clicking sound I am hearing. It was recommended to apply friction tape around the entire trim that can contact the window.


----------



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

Is it normal to hear metallic jingling/bell sounds over every large bump from the top B-pillar area, likely the seat belt mechanism?


----------



## Sasslehoff (Jan 12, 2017)

I appreciate the response. It’s definitely coming from the vent areas in the rear. Just blown away that this vehicle can’t block that sound out and i hear it flap once i hit highway speeds. Never heard cabin vents on any vehicle I’ve owned before in my life. 



matrix187 said:


> I wish I knew more about the rear vent issue. I'll check mine a bit closer going forward. Does anyone know how to remove the rear hatch/tailgate interior plastic trim? I read on another forum that the rear window can make contact with any part of the plastic trim edge over bumps and cause the slapping/clicking sound I am hearing. It was recommended to apply friction tape around the entire trim that can contact the window.


o”:szszs


----------



## Sasslehoff (Jan 12, 2017)

Haha I’d say no!!!



matrix187 said:


> Is it normal to hear metallic jingling/bell sounds over every large bump from the top B-pillar area, likely the seat belt mechanism?


----------



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

The dealership said it was normal but I've NEVER had any other vehicle make that metallic ringing sound over bumps above the B pillar.


----------



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

I took my vehicle to a different dealership here in the Denver area and they were able to fix the metal ringing sound originating from the side curtain airbag area that would occur over moderate+ bumps. Both the driver and passenger side airbag brackets in the roof loosened up and were shaking around.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Well now at 17k miles since dec when purchased and after initial rattle I found being back seat which I fixed it has been fantastic vehicle to date for me. I love this thing. I have my second service going to come due in next month at 20k and so far just so happy. I didnt buy any extended warranties and never do but my wife got her tdi tourareg executive back in dec 14 on dealer demo she bought with 5k miles on it and she said she didnt feel like with all the tech and stuff worth not adding a 7 yr 100000 when we got it new. Year later diesel thing happened and we got some.money and they had to due update on emissions software and now all def is free. But she paid 4k for that warranty and now coming up on 5 yrs this dec and now.at 71k miles knock on wood zero.issues on anything. I'm glad but Dang I'd like that 4k back.she spent


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

*'19 SEL-P w/ (new) minor rear rattle*

Just this morning, I noticed a faint rattle over very small bumps/rougher road surfaces coming from the rear. Metallic / metal-on-plastic or metal-on-metal sounding; very faint - but entirely noticeable.

I wash my car a lot - and always get under the license plate. This sound sounds like the rear license plate rattling against the metal body panel. Maybe my washing underneath the license plate loosened the screws a bit. I'll tighten them down and report back.

'19 SEL-P w/ less than 1,000 miles.

Not certain the license plate is the source - but that's what it sounded like. The license plate has a distinctive "tin-y" sound.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

No rattles that I have noticed after our 5.8K road trip. Did multiple treks on washboard dirt roads, gravel and cratered dirt roads. I only have the clunk of the front suspension topping out.


----------

